# What do you eat after a hard day of lawn work?



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

You reach for a healthy helping of Edible Grass Jello!

Tastes like *** with a touch of fertilizer! 
nom nom nom...
What better way to end the day.


----------



## White94RX (Jan 23, 2021)

Gross.

A nice cold beer goes down much better.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Hold on, now. I'm thinking vodka-spiked grass Jell-O shots...


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Drinking a cold beer with a shot of Grey Goose


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

Bourbon. Chased down with some bourbon.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

AndyS said:


> Bourbon. Chased down with some bourbon.


Yassssss :thumbup:


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Smoke a Black and Mild and pound a Mountain Dew.


----------

